# Why does my cat wait outside the bathroom for me?



## spiralsnowman

When I go inside the bathroom, whether to take a shower or... for any other reason , when I come out I find my kitty outside the door, like literally in front of the door. 

Even if she's asleep or sometimes not in the room when I go in, I'll find her outside, and sometimes I'll see little cat paws reaching under the door (!) I'll be like, what are you waiting for out here?! :shame: 

This is my first cat, so I was wondering if this is typical behavior? It doesn't bother me, I just think it's wierd and funny...


----------



## bal newbie

I think it's really cute, I miss having a cat in the house.


----------



## Virgo

Totally normal...cats love bathrooms. Mine usually sits on the tub in between the shower curtain and liner while I am in the shower. He can get "tough" and swipe at my hand when I turn the shower knobs. lol. Other times, late at night he will just be sitting in the bathroom, hanging out. 

Cats are so interesting and unique.


----------



## bnjj

Totally normal.  My cats wait for me outside the bathroom, or any other room with a closed door, as well.  I live alone so don't close the door when I take a shower and they wait for me in or just outside of the bathroom.


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat does the same thing to me..he sticks his little paws under the door..cats are just nosey like that.


----------



## ragamuffin

My dog does it too- just waits. I'm pretty sure he's half cat though.


----------



## Selena

My cat Teenis (dont ask) waits outside the door when I am in the shower, after I am done she runs in and licks the floor of the shower, she needs help.


----------



## Irishgal

My dogs do that too. I think they are convinced there is a secret door in the bathroom and I am going to disappear and never return. Sometimes, DH will stand outside the door and talk to me, so when I open the door, there are 2 dachshunds, and one DH standing waiting. Dogs are cute, DH just bugs.


----------



## shoes319

because you won't let her in??  Just kidding - mine does too - and if I am alone and haven't shut the door tight she will barge right in and hang out with me...true love lol!!!


----------



## Jayne1

My cat used to follow me around the house, like a little puppy dog.  Good to know other cats do this too and it's normal.


----------



## elizabethk

My doggie does this too! He also supervises "drying" and tries to lick off all the shower water on my ankles and feet.
He is so funny!


----------



## tiramisu

My cat will not only wait, but come in with me... And one of my boys will go pee and/or poop at the same time I am (Sorry for TMI)!!! I swear...


----------



## SweetPurple

Because you are her master and she's obviously very loyal to you. My dog does the same thing ... she thinks she always has to protect me.


----------



## purplekitty

My little kitty does this, too!! When I get out of the bathroom/shower, she is usually right next to the door, other times she'll put her paws underneath the door.


----------



## Nola

OMG my Coco does that too! I thought it was only her because she lurves me but I guess it´s normal behaviour.


----------



## MissyO

One of my kitties actually jumps on my lap while I am going to the bathroom!!!!!!! BUT if I even walk in the room while she is in the litterbox she has a hissy fit!


----------



## mm16

I have 5 cats (4 rescue) one not, and only one, is constantly wanting to be in the bathroom or is outside waiting. It is super strange! She does always fall asleep behind the toilet or under the sink so I forget about her after I'm done in there and sometimes lock her in  whoops.


----------



## JenWV

LOL... My one cat (tinkerbell) will sit on my shoulder while I'm in the bathroom.    and if you close the bathroom door before she can get inside she will stand up and try to push the door open.  My other cat Missie.  Usually doesn't come in the bathroom unless she is hot then she will jump into the bath tub!


----------



## etagaya

tiramisu said:


> My cat will not only wait, but come in with me... And one of my boys will go pee and/or poop at the same time I am (Sorry for TMI)!!! I swear...



hahaha, Same goes for my kitty! I heard cats hate to be bothered or watched or in the same room as someone else when they are trying to "do their business," but my kitty just says, "oh, I guess I have to go, too!" Sometimes, she even tries to jump up on my lap to cuddle when I'm sitting there! So funny.


----------



## etagaya

MissyO said:


> One of my kitties actually jumps on my lap while I am going to the bathroom!!!!!!! BUT if I even walk in the room while she is in the litterbox she has a hissy fit!



Oh, I just read your post, Missy! My kitty does the same thing. I'm glad to know she's not the only one who has this strange behaviour.


----------



## dusty paws

Chloe will sit outside and screech until we open the door and let her in. She keeps me company.. ahem. Lol.


----------



## missmustard

My pup Lucy does this all the time! I guess your kitty just misses you!


----------



## polos26

Selena said:


> My cat Teenis (dont ask) waits outside the door when I am in the shower, after I am done she runs in and licks the floor of the shower, she needs help.


 
  My cat used to do the same thing!


----------



## ncrestUK

My cat Wally likes to climb into my pants and lay at the bottom when I'm sitting on the toilet. He's lucky hes pretty small because I purposely stand up when I'm done and he falls out the bottom of my pant leg.


----------



## hlfinn

one of my cats has to be in the bathroom when i'm taking a bath or shower. i actually leave 2 towels on the sink so he can sit there comfortably when i'm in there.  those towels are always there, as is he. and sometimes his brother comes in and hangs out too but not as often.  the thing is he's been doing it for so many years that when he's not in there when i'm showering i actually miss him. lol.  

they do come in when i do other things but not all the time.


----------



## Prosperity

My dog does the same thing! She loves sleeping on the warm floor while I am in the shower..


----------



## stormy

Irishgal said:


> My dogs do that too. I think they are convinced there is a secret door in the bathroom and I am going to disappear and never return. Sometimes, DH will stand outside the door and talk to me, so when I open the door, there are 2 dachshunds, and one DH standing waiting. Dogs are cute, DH just bugs.


 
My DH and 2 GSD's do the same thing.  I also think the dogs are cute and DH is annoying!!


----------



## sinniebunnie

that sounds so cute.. why don't you let her in there when you are showering then she can sit on the toilet and wait =)


----------



## windycityaj

One of our cats sits right on top of the toilet when anyone takes a shower.....he actually come running up the stairs when he hears the water running. The same cat can't wait for someone to use my organice grapeseed oil that I keep inside the shower....he licks the bottle for any residue that may have dropped on the sides.....it's really hysterical!!  Like kitty crack..lol!


----------



## Selena

I have three cats and my favorite watches me shower everyday.  If I left the glass shower doors open, I know she would come in.  Then, after my showers, she licks my shower water off the floor.  She is wickity whacked.


----------



## qcescada

*morning ritual:*
* wake up & stretch
* run to bathroom and try to "catch" shower water
* run back to bedroom and roll/scratch back on leather rug
* quickly run into bathroom before pet mom shuts door
* lay on bath rug OR sit with back against the wall looking bored
* wait..........wait............she's done!!! Jump up and stretch
* run back to leather rug


----------



## i_wona

Irishgal said:


> Sometimes, DH will stand outside the door and talk to me, so when I open the door, there are 2 dachshunds, and one DH standing waiting.


 
BA HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 

The mental image I get for this is beyond adorable! Imagine the puppy dog eyes all round...

My dog waits for me too - after my shower, he chrages in and licks the water off my legs and feet as though he's been trapped in the Sahara for weeks. I'm like "what's wrong with the water in your bowl?!"


----------



## caruava

My bunny does that. If I don't close the door quickly enough when I go into the toilet bunny bolts straight in.

When I shower I leave the door open. He will run in look at me and run out every few minutes. When I get out of the shower he is always lying near the door.

When I am in the bathroom getting ready for work he will always sit along my eye of sight from the bathroom mirror, hallway, kitchen and to the fridge...

....cos he knows he gets vegies in the morning. He's so cute!


----------



## strife00

All three of my cats sit outside the door when i go to the bathroom, and if their lucky i wont latch the door all the way, and they bust in and try to get some attention while i'm stuck...
I would think its odd NOT having them waiting at the door when i opened the door


----------



## gorgeousness

My dog does too, when I got him they said an older lady had him before so I thought he was trained to wait so he could go get help if she fell in there.  I guess he's not Lassie like I thought


----------



## missisa07

lol.  My dog follows me into the bathroom whenever I take a shower.  I leave the door open when I turn on the shower and as soon as he hears the water turn on, he runs from wherever he is in the house to join me in the bathroom lol.


----------



## tadpolenyc

these stories are too adorable. my dog will follow both my bf and i into the bathroom and lay down on the rug. the only time she'll run out is when i turn the water in on the tub. she associates it with baths, so she makes sure to hightail it out of there in time.


----------



## pmburk

This is such a funny thread! I thought our pets were the only ones who did this. Our cats wait outside the bathroom door, and sometimes do the "furry arm coming under the door" trick. When I am getting ready in the morning, the cat and the dog usually come sit on the bathmat and watch me. The cat usually hops into the tub and tries to drink from the faucet.

Our master bathroom has a sliding door, and when my husband goes in, one of the cats actually gets upset if he can't follow. He'll stand on his hind legs and "bang" at the door until my husband lets him inside. It is annoying, but also pretty funny. He only does it to my husband, too!


----------

